# just a little aikido



## Manny (Sep 6, 2012)

I must confess I've been borrowing some aikido techs, nothing fancy just some moves that are easy to learn and aply in a self defense situation.

I am a second degree black belt in TKD with a few frindly clases of aikido, nothing special just meetings with some black belt friends (one shotokan karate, one budo taijutsu, two lima lama and one aikidoka).

Every meeting each and every one shows two or three techs from his/her own and the others practiced them, yes, I have herd some names like irimi,tenkan, katote dori,etc, but mostly I try to learn the basic move and then incorporate to my TKD arsenal, I must confess I love to use locks and pins some take downs, sweeps and throws and take control of the situation.

The little aikido lerned has enrich me a little and believe me, aikido si as nice as punch or kick.

Something i realike like is that aging some moves of aikido are very good, for example, kicking high to the head has become dificult to me, achivable but dificult and in self defense situation I will not do it, instead I tend to use my legs to kick the legs,groin,blade and stomach area so for example when some one grabs me I aply a lock and a low kick to softhen the guy to then take him down and finish him.

It seems that I am blending well some aikido with my TKD and hoping to have the time and money to star aikido classes very soon.

Manny


----------



## K-man (Sep 6, 2012)

It's a good mix Manny. Aikido has helped my karate greatly, both in understanding and performance.


----------

